# Powerline Ethernet Network connections



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

In order to connect several Direct TV DVRs , and a couple of bluray players to the internet, I purchased and installed several powerline ethernet network connections. These are the type that you plug into a A/C outlet and inturn can plug other units into outlets establishing netwok connection. During the last two weeks that they have been installed I have lost connection four times. I am using ATT Ultra and the powerline units are by Sharp, with four units installed at various points in the house. Initially they work but fail. Any body with prior experience or problems solving with these units?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have MRV (Multi-Room Viewing) setup with DirecTV? If so, you don't need to connect those via the powerline network. You can just use DECA.

I would do a little more research on some of the various powerline options. In the short period of time that I've searched, I've come up with nothing on Sharp powerline adaptors - this is using generic search terms. What I would do is stick to the known names in networking - Netgear, Cisco/Linksys, TRENDnet, etc. This TRENDnet model received good reviews at cnet.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

benbo said:


> In order to connect several Direct TV DVRs , and a couple of bluray players to the internet, I purchased and installed several powerline ethernet network connections. These are the type that you plug into a A/C outlet and inturn can plug other units into outlets establishing netwok connection. During the last two weeks that they have been installed I have lost connection four times. I am using ATT Ultra and the powerline units are by Sharp, with four units installed at various points in the house. Initially they work but fail. Any body with prior experience or problems solving with these units?


I have used a few powerline devices and generally without any problems. Note that they come in a number of protocols and speed categories and, for all, they are subject to influence from other devices on the lines and the actual physical arrangement of the various AC lines in the home.


----------

